# The logistics of shipping fish Internationally



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been trying to research this myself, my husband has fallen in love the with European strain of Hap. limax. Seems there are none in the US at this point. Does anyone have any experience with shipping fish internationally, or could lead me in the right direction to do this? Most of the search results I come up with are not very helpful on this.

I would be hoping for a few groups of these fish; I'd not want to be the only one with them here, so I'd like to pass a few out to others in the San Antonio area. I did ask a few people that are fairly knowledgeable on this, and they had never seen this fish live.

I'm just wondering if this would be feasible, or if this is just a dream to get these fish here.


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Barbara,

For a private hobbyist, bringing in fish from another continent can be more trouble (and expense) than it's worth. Shipments are frequently delayed, and bad weather conditions are not uncommon, resulting in dead fish.

If you know of an LFR or distrubutor who imports from European distrubutors, that might be a better method of obtaining the fish you want. In my area (northern NJ), for example, I've facilitated importation from Europe many times. I've organized a small group of hobbyists who want a particular fish, and had my LFR order them from a distibutor, as part of his regular order, in the Czech Republic who obtains their stock from all over Europe. When the fish come in, I either house them myself until it is safe to reship to the interested hobbyists, or have my LFR house the fish until they can be picked up.

This method has worked well: My LFR gets to sell more fish, and the interested hobbyists get the fish that they want at a reasonable price.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Randall, thanks for the response.

I'm having a hard time even locating the fish I'm interested in, in Europe. They don't seem to be bred in some of the Czech places, and I've been watching.

I appreciate your advice, and think I'm going to have to just keep watching for these fish to come available on some list. May take a long time tho.


----------

